# Haaland è del City. Le cifre.



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


A volte mi chiedo se Shevchenko giocasse ancora e avrebbe 20/25 anni quanto varrebbe oggi rispetto ad un Haaland/Mbappè ecc.. comunque stipendio completamente folle


----------



## ROQ (6 Maggio 2022)

almeno non ci illudiamo più. Ora sembrerà che Nunez costa poco lol


----------



## Milanoide (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma che ci va a fare in una squadra di Guardiola?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma che se ne fanno di haland? Guardiola gioca senza punte


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.



Aveva ragione Berlusconi.

Lo disse con notevole anticipo che competere contro i petrodollari era impossibile.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma che ci va a fare in una squadra di Guardiola?


Come fai a dire no a 30 milioni più tutti i bonus e commissioni?


----------



## chicagousait (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


Cifre assurde


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


Il genietto spagnolo non si fa mancare niente. La crema della crème.

Ma Halland c'entra poco con il gioco del guru.


----------



## Tobi (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ormai il City è una realtà seria e consolidata. Vincere per 3 anni di Fila la Premier non è la stessa cosa del Campionato Francese. Premier che ha visto in questi anni il Liverpool fare 3 finali, Chelsea vincere anche la Champions, United che investe (male) ed un Europa League l'ha portata a casa. Non mi meraviglio che un giocatore oggi possa ambire a giocare nel City. Gli manca quello step in Europa (che poi sono minimo da semifinale ogni anno)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Il calcio della gente cit.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai il City è una realtà seria e consolidata. Vincere per 3 anni di Fila la Premier non è la stessa cosa del Campionato Francese. Premier che ha visto in questi anni il Liverpool fare 3 finali, Chelsea vincere anche la Champions, United che investe (male) ed un Europa League l'ha portata a casa. Non mi meraviglio che un giocatore oggi possa ambire a giocare nel City. Gli manca quello step in Europa (che poi sono minimo da semifinale ogni anno)



Concordo, il City non c'entra nulla con il PSG, non solo per come è gestito ma anche perchè disputa un campionato vero.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai il City è una realtà seria e consolidata. Vincere per 3 anni di Fila la Premier non è la stessa cosa del Campionato Francese. Premier che ha visto in questi anni il Liverpool fare 3 finali, Chelsea vincere anche la Champions, United che investe (male) ed un Europa League l'ha portata a casa. Non mi meraviglio che un giocatore oggi possa ambire a giocare nel City. Gli manca quello step in Europa (che poi sono minimo da semifinale ogni anno)



Concordo, il City non c'entra nulla con il PSG, non solo per come è gestito ma anche perchè disputa un campionato vero.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


Complimenti al city, spero vinca il doppio delle Champions che ha vinto fino adesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2022)

Tralasciando il fatto che Haaland non c’entra assolutamente nulla con il gioco di Guardiola, che diavolo se ne fanno ? Hanno 40 giocatori.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Maggio 2022)

Darwin Nunez al Borussia Dtm?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

vuol dire pensare male che questo sia accaduto improvvisamente senza Raiola ?
sono due anni che leggiamo di articoli dove lo danno come affare fatto per vari club, curiosamente ora si chiude...


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai il City è una realtà seria e consolidata. Vincere per 3 anni di Fila la Premier non è la stessa cosa del Campionato Francese. Premier che ha visto in questi anni il Liverpool fare 3 finali, Chelsea vincere anche la Champions, United che investe (male) ed un Europa League l'ha portata a casa. Non mi meraviglio che un giocatore oggi possa ambire a giocare nel City. Gli manca quello step in Europa (che poi sono minimo da semifinale ogni anno)


hai visto il conteggio uscito pochi giorni fa sulla spesa fatta dalla proprietà per Guardiola ?
1 miliardo per tre campionati e qualche coppetta inglese...non è un buon risultato considerando che il Real stellare ha speso 600 milioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Maggio 2022)

E via più non vinci più spendono altri miliardi questi, e a noi vengono a vedere gli scontrini del caffè


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione Berlusconi.
> 
> Lo disse con notevole anticipo che competere contro i petrodollari era impossibile.


Ma no dai non cadiamo in quel tranello.. Alla fine i petroldollari sono solo quelli di city e PSG, eppure negli ultimi 15 anni quante CL hanno vinto?
Si può competere eccome e infatti i top club Sono li e gliele suonano ogni anno anche.. La sua era una scusa per mascherare l'incompetenza di stare nel calcio moderno..
Che poi per usare una metafora in tema fregna, quello che ha fatto Silvio era una cosa tipo "non posso più farmi diletta leotta? Ok allora vado con la signora Pina"
C'erano anche delle vie di mezzo tra la rosa del 2005 e quella del 2016...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai visto il conteggio uscito pochi giorni fa sulla spesa fatta dalla proprietà per Guardiola ?
> 1 miliardo per tre campionati e qualche coppetta inglese...non è un buon risultato considerando che il Real stellare ha speso 600 milioni


pero bisogna anche dire che gli arabi hanno venduto il 10% del city ad un fondo americano per 500 mil, quindi il city fu valutato 5 miliardi


----------



## kekkopot (7 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma che ci va a fare in una squadra di Guardiola?


Farà la fine di Ibra.

In qualsiasi caso Guardiola uscirà comunque in semifinale, come al suo solito


----------



## Milanoide (7 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Farà la fine di Ibra.
> 
> Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Beh, non sarà adeguato al City e tutto, ma beati loro. Li vorrei anch'io questi problemi.


----------



## malos (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


Bulimia pura.


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Maggio 2022)

La clausola rescissoria va bene ma lo stipendio mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Ma il calcio inglese è un altro mondo come confrontare un caffè al bar sotto casa con un caffè in piazza san marco o in galleria del duomo.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Maggio 2022)

Curioso di vedere come lo modellerà Pep. Per quanto rigurada le cifre sono d'accordo con tutti i commenti precedenti, pero' c'é anche da capire di chi stiamo parlando. Questo ragazzino ha già battuto tutti i record che ha potuto, migliora a vista d'occhio, ha la testa a postissimo ed é uno di quei giocatori che si vedono ogni 20 anni.

Oggi é Haaland che decide dove andare, ed almeno 7 squadre al mondo lo accoglierebbero a bracce aperte pronte a dargli la stessa quantità di soldi. Chiunque ne abbia la disponibilità gli offrirebbe quel contratto, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Lui ha scelto il City per il progetto soprattutto (si dice anche per emulare il padre) perché di soldi ne trovava ovunque e forse anche in quantità maggiori.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TMW: Haaland è del City, che pagherà la clausola da 75 milioni al Borussia Dortmund. Il giocatore ha detto sì a un contratto da 30 milioni di euro a stagione.


Eppure resto convinto che la strada sia sempre quella di creare un settore giovanile coi fiocchi per formarsi in casa i Maldini e baresi per poi andare a scovare sul mercato le eccellenze dove servono.

Senza un grande spogliatoio e un grande gruppo non si vince.

Serve un settore giovanile coi contromaroni.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vuol dire pensare male che questo sia accaduto improvvisamente senza Raiola ?
> sono due anni che leggiamo di articoli dove lo danno come affare fatto per vari club, curiosamente ora si chiude...



Haaland semplicemente ha riflettuto fino all'ultimo per il suo bene quale sarebbe stato il prossimo step, ma che andasse via non vi era dubbio. 

Sono pochi i club a poterselo permettere. Il PSG gli avrà fatto ridere, il Real ha fatto all-in su Mbappè, il Barcellona non se lo può permettere in questo momento, il Bayern non si è separato da Lewa. Il City è probabilmente quella che gli ha dato più garanzie.


----------

